# maggots



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

So first off I'm paranoid. I have been out of the hobby for a few years and have just gotten back into things.

Seemingly overnight these buggers have popped up on my wood and in my leaflitter. They look like they are probably just fruitfly larvae but I would rather check on here. They look almost identical to the ones in my fly cultures.

I started searching and googling and now I am worrying they might be from phorid flies although I haven't seen any around. The tank does have a ton of springtails and the frogs are still bold as ever.

Ease my mind?


----------

